# Humidifier and chlorine concern. What do you think?



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi everyone,
We moved to Colorado from AZ this August. Ever since we turned our hitting on, my and my kids' skin is always awfully dry







. My kids had eczema even in AZ, but now their entire body feels very dry. My hands (and I never had it in AZ) got so dry that they crack and bleed.

We want to install humidifier in our house. But then again, I really don't feel comfortable with that either. That means that we will be constantly inhaling chlorine (which is in the water).
What do you guys think about the issue of chorine constantly going directly in to the lungs?
yulia.


----------



## sugarlumpkin (Dec 20, 2006)

We have a whole-house humidifier that we used all last winter. We did not have any problems with our lungs and the relief to the skin was wonderful!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I guess you could always fill the humidifier with distilled water if you're worried about the chlorine or other chemicals in tap water.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla* 
I guess you could always fill the humidifier with distilled water if you're worried about the chlorine or other chemicals in tap water.

I don't think this is something that is actually being filled. It gets hooked up to the pipes or something like that...


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

We are in CO too, I think not too far from you IRC, and I just put Indian Peaks water in the humidifier. We get the water delivered in glass bottles btw. We are not comfortable using tap water.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Are you talking about in the filter? Otherwise I don't see how you would be getting chlorine.

The only reason I can think they would use something like that is to destroy mold.

We had one in our house in Colorado. Loved it! It was actually recommended by our Builder because we had hardwood floors.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uccomama* 
We are in CO too, I think not too far from you IRC, and I just put Indian Peaks water in the humidifier. We get the water delivered in glass bottles btw. We are not comfortable using tap water.

I think she is talking about a whole house humidifer where its actually attached to the furnace. Not something portable where you can add water too. This is already connected to the house water supply.


----------



## Mirzam (Sep 9, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
I think she is talking about a whole house humidifer where its actually attached to the furnace. Not something portable where you can add water too. This is already connected to the house water supply.

Oh, of course!







Then I would have an issue with the chlorine in the air, and wouldn't do it.


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Otherwise I don't see how you would be getting chlorine...

just regular city water has already chlorine in it and it'd be constantly sprayed around the house. So it's my understanding that chlorine would be constantly in the air...


----------



## Yulia_R (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
I think she is talking about a whole house humidifer where its actually attached to the furnace. Not something portable where you can add water too. This is already connected to the house water supply.

exactly! a whole house humidifer.


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

Most city water supplies have clorine levels less than 5 or 3 ppm. When this is vaporized and added to your surroundings it's going to be REALLY minute. By the time you breathe it in it's probably oxidized something anyway & won't have much damaging power anymore.
You really probably get exposed to WAYYYYYY more chlorine taking showers for a week than you will in a year of using a humidifier hooked up to city water.


----------

